

Ask HN: What to use for a mobile based HTML app? - ma2rten

What framework would you recommend to build a quick prototype for a mobile app using HTML5? In the past I have used jquery mobile. Now I was contemplating on using Angular or ember.js in combination with bootstrap. What are your experiences?<p>The most important requirement is that it is quick to write something, that works across mobile devices and looks presentable.
======
bhhaskin
I love bootstrap, and I have heard wonderful things about both. I would pick
which everone you feel like trying.

~~~
ma2rten
Note that my question was specifically about a prototype for a mobile app
(e.g. something that you would later rewrite as a native app). If possible, I
would rather use a CSS framework / theme that is build specially with that use
case in mind.

That is actually something I like about jQuery mobile. If your app idea fits
into their model you can build it in under one hour, including thinks like
fancy page transitions. Unfortunately it has other weaknesses.

~~~
lsiunsuex
to back up bhhaskin, bootstrap 3 has all kinds of love for mobile devices. I'm
a huge fan of bootstrap also and have used it on my projects.

bootstrap relies on jQuery so you should have no problem getting up and
running quickly.

